# getting excited



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

well tonight I plan on doing my first night session in the kayak- I've been getting a few jacks latly but nothing to write to home about -I have a feelin the big boys are mostly chewin at night time when boat traffic is at a minium so it should be really interesting to see what happens

cheers
Chris


----------



## wetaline2 (Oct 28, 2011)

hope you didn't get too excited :lol: btw did you catch and bigger ones?


----------

